# * Fsck could not correct all errors, manual repair needed.

## yendy

After doing 'emerge -vuDN system' and updating some other library like packages, 2 days ago, now there is a slight problem, causing some annoyance. Every time the boot halts and waits for user's intervention, the error message is like this:

```
/sbin/fsck.xfs: XFS file system...

* Fsck could not correct all errors, manual repair needed.

Give root password for maintenace...

(or type Control-D to continue):
```

 And after typing the root password and doing any possible fsck-s on any possible partitions there are no errors reported. So, the same occurs every next boot. (But after pressing Control-D the boot continues correctly and the system seems to work well.)

I've run all possible fsck-s also from 'SysRescueCD': fsck.ext2, dosfsck, xfs_check, xfs_repair, reiserfsck - for all partitions on my laptop, and there're no erros!

Also 'smartctl', even after applying option '--test=long ...', shows perfect hdd condition.

Could you have any suggestions please?

P.S. This issue occurs with all kernel versions.

----------

## cdstealer

Hi,

Try: 

```
xfs_repair -L /dev/device
```

The '-L' option will zero the logfile.  It sounds like the logfile is corrupt and cannot be replayed at boot.

CD

----------

## yendy

...but should this "device" mean all partitions with xfs?

and what about fat partitions? (it seems to me there was something wrong with one of the dos partitions reported by 'dosfsck', or rather with its boot record, but I commented out this in /etc/fstab and it didn't help)

----------

## Hu

 *yendy wrote:*   

> ...but should this "device" mean all partitions with xfs?
> 
> and what about fat partitions? (it seems to me there was something wrong with one of the dos partitions reported by 'dosfsck', or rather with its boot record, but I commented out this in /etc/fstab and it didn't help)

 No, just the ones which report errors.  You may need to unmount the partition before clearing its log file.

----------

## Gr3yFox

Hi, I'm sorry to bring this old post up but I've quite the same problem. I get the same error message, "Fsck could not correct all errors, manual repair needed.", without any info about the supposedly broken filesystem. Every partition is formatted with ext4.

I tried with "fsck -f " on every single partition from a live cd, but no errors are reported. I don't know what to do, I hope you do please  :Smile: 

Riccardo

----------

## Gr3yFox

I managed to figure it out... mea culpa, mea maxima culpa. I pasted and edited some lines in /etc/fstab in order to write them faster, but I forgot to remove check flag from a ntfs partition. No wonder it could not check that partition with fsck...  :Smile: 

----------

## bent

Thanks Gr3yFox - I'd done exactly the same thing

----------

## Gr3yFox

You're welcome  :Smile: 

----------

